# Pregnant doe, Ivermectin and mange



## CarrieC (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi All!
Anybody know the Ivermectin dose for mange and is it safe to use in my doe who is due March 29th? I have one doe and one buck who are starting to loose the hair at the ends of their ears and are itching at their ears like crazy, the doe also has hairless areas around one side of her nostril and I really want it cleared up before the does kid next month. I know it needs to be repeated at 10 days 3 times, just not sure the dose for the injectable SQ?? Thank you!!

Carrie


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

I've used Ivermectin to treat heel mites and hair loss in a couple of my pregnant does. I used the same dosage as I would if I were worming. I was concerned about using it on pregnant does so I called my vet who explained it was safe after 100 days bred.


----------



## CarrieC (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Nicole I knew that the ivermectin was safe to use, I just wasn't sure giving three doses was safe.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Your goat doesn't have mange, so look for something else, although an injectable dose of Ivermectin at labeled dosages if you have mites or lice is a good start. Vicki


----------



## CarrieC (Mar 31, 2011)

If not mange then what? This is exactly what I've seen in dogs. I've already treated for lice with Eprinex last month and cleaned out stalls every week and treated with Sevin, girls have great minerals, copper bolus, BoSe, etc. I cannot drag them into the vet at this point.The area on her nose was very crusty. I left it alone for a couple weeks then decided to soak a warm wash cloth and gently wipe the scabbing away, nothing but bare skin was left and it bled in the corners. Any ideas?
Thanks,
Carrie


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Here if the buggers are brown like poop, it is nose bots and injecting Ivermectin at the bottle dosages, 1cc per 110 pounds works well. It's nearly always a defficiency of some kind, or a drop in their immune system. Eprinex is Ivermectin so it's doubtful it will work now if it didn't again. Lifecycle of lice is 21 days but there is also lice Ivermectin doesn't get.


----------



## CarrieC (Mar 31, 2011)

Good grief! The Eprinex said good for biting and sucking lice. I also had dusted prior to that with Sevin. Also treated and cleaned out the stalls many times over the last month. What else is there to possibly use??? The scabs were brown on her nose and they didn't go away after a few weeks of being left alone, so that is why I figured I would soak the area to see if they would loosen. They came off very easily but left large areas where there is no fur. Will this ever grow back? I have been complimented on how well I maintain the stalls and pens, we are very clean, there are hardly any flies around. Lice and Nosebots...where have I gone wrong? I don't want the girls plagued by this stuff when they are about to kid  I hate winter.

Carrie


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Are you planning to kid onto clean tarps or puppy pads and bottlefeed, raising kids away from dams? I sure wouldn't want this spreading on kids I planned to sell.  Hopefully it will get resolved soon.


----------



## CarrieC (Mar 31, 2011)

OK, my embarrassment. As usual I overreacted. The vet said the scrape on her nose was where she was eating off the barn siding over by the fence ( I did finally put flashing over it)and is just about completely healed and looks fine. Lice are common this time of year and she is sure I did an over kill of Sevin and Eprinex  Lice are common here this time of year and just need to be dealt with, I should be able to clip them next month. My bucks ears are due to getting his head stuck in the EZ Feeder hay feeder and the fur is actually finally growing back since I stopped using it. Just FYI on my mineral issue for whoever is interested. A few months back I was unable to get Right Now Onyx and opted for the bag of Emerald that was in stock, big mistake for me. The Onyx is the only one of the Right Now line with the chelated/amino forms of certain minerals. So, my girls minerals were reduced quite a bit with the switch due to the difference in absorption . I still cannot get the Onyx, for whatever reason, but last month was able to get them on Sweetlix Caprine Magnum Milk which has about three times as much A & Zinc as the Emerald. So, it might take a while( I need to try to be patient , but my girls should be fine and get their condition back soon. Nice when the vet can actually get out to your house


----------

